# Rob and Big,,,, horse show edition....



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it is the episode this week when they take Mini Horse to a Norcal horse show. CAN"T wait! Such a cute show.


----------



## Charlene (Jan 21, 2008)

this is the MTV show, right? can you tell me when it's on? i've looked and haven't been able to find it. thanks!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Charlene!

I am seeing it come up as one of the new ones Tuesday on MTV either 6 or 630 pacific time. When I see the commercial again I will let you know which it is.


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 21, 2008)

Make sure and watch for me




There is a chance you might see me lurking in the background like a big dork



I can't wait to watch and see what they did with the footage. It was funny enough watching it live


----------



## nootka (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for the heads-up, I wanted to see this!

Liz


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 21, 2008)

bjpurpura said:


> Make sure and watch for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandi I am on the watch for you! I showed my husband and kids your pics with Big and they thought that cool!!

They asked this weekend again if it is on yet..

You are a celebrity!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, I've got to ask. Who are Rob and Big??





Leia


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2008)

I think one of them comes from right by my neck of the woods (Culpeper, VA)?

(My husband told me so -- but I'm another one who has no clue "who" they are or why famous!)

When does this episode air?


----------



## shane (Jan 21, 2008)

i love this show!

Rob is a professional scateboarder,

and Big is his BIG assistant lol





did anyne see the episode where they took the mini horse into there apartment??

oh man there was such a mess the next day lol ...


----------



## Alex (Jan 21, 2008)

The episode airs

This Tuesday( Jan 22) at 10:3O eastern time


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 21, 2008)

hahahahaha well we probably won't see me because I did a pretty good job of staying out of the line of camera fire lol



But I did have to go up to Big to ask for a picture with him and the camera's were rolling the whole time. But I didn't do or say anything exciting so I think I am safe! It should be a pretty entertaining episode. Just a warning though, I think there are a lot of people here who aren't going to be happy with the driving seen if they show it



They cut Rob and Big loose with two horses and two carts and let them go flying around in the arena. Rob's horse ran into Big's cart. So if you can't handle it then I wouldn't recommend watching it lol



It wasn't too bad but I felt it was a little irresponsible on everyone's part. They are celebs so anything goes I guess OH!


----------



## CKC (Jan 21, 2008)

Jill- I think you are thinking of Big and Rich. The country singers. Big Kenny is from Culpeper.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2008)

OH! OH! OH! OH!

Kim, I am sure you're right!!! DUH! I don't know much of anything about music today... but ask me anything about 70's and 80's punk rock and I can tell you the answer... realizing that appeals to like no one but me





I did set the TIVO to catch this show, though it has nothing to do with my stomping grounds. I think it will be interesting to see "a mini show" from the perspective of the average public person, vs. one of us mini folks who see it very seriously


----------



## minimomNC (Jan 22, 2008)

This has to be one of the funniest shows on TV today. I love it. The swimming pool show OMG I laughed till I cried. Its just a show where everyone can enjoy it. Doesn't matter who you are.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> This has to be one of the funniest shows on TV today. I love it. The swimming pool show OMG I laughed till I cried. Its just a show where everyone can enjoy it. Doesn't matter who you are.


I know we like some of the same shows, so based on your recommendation, I told TIVO to get the block of this show that's airing today instead of just the one episode







Pinto28 said:


> The episode airs
> 
> This Tuesday( Jan 22) at 10:3O eastern time


Looking at the Directv on-screen guide right now, it looks like this episode actually airs 12:30am Tomorrow (basically for most of us, that means late night Tuesday / "tonight") on MTV.


----------



## J&HMinis (Jan 22, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> This has to be one of the funniest shows on TV today. I love it. The swimming pool show OMG I laughed till I cried. Its just a show where everyone can enjoy it. Doesn't matter who you are.



I'm with you Karen! BUT, the turtle racing show is my favorite so far! I was in tears laughing!!!! I hope I can stay up for the "Liberty" show tonight!


----------



## CKC (Jan 22, 2008)

Between Rob and Big and The Big Bang Theory(On CBS Monday nights-last nights episode was the first time I think I have laughed almost an entire show) I am totally entertained.

I'm looking forward to tonights Rob and Big. Oh and Jill I am really looking forward to Big Brother. The last one was the best by far. American Idol has been really good and I see Survivor is coming back soon too.

I'm a happy gal.

I'm also, going to watch that lie detector show tomorrow night. Seems interesting.

Kim


----------



## Charlene (Jan 22, 2008)

Pinto28 said:


> The episode airs
> 
> This Tuesday( Jan 22) at 10:3O eastern time


thanks! can't wait to see this!!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to admit, Rob & Big is my "guilty pleasure" show. I never really admitted to anyone that I watched it, but it seems a lot of you do too.



My husband was channel surfing one night and we stopped to watch it for a minute. I had no idea who they were, but it surprised me to see them together and I had wondered how they ever managed to become friends. They are quite the 'odd couple'. They had a show where Rob was trying to teach his dog to skateboard. It was great. They visited a guy whose dog actually *does* skateboard. The dog pushes the board on his own, jumps on and then RIDES it! It was great.


----------



## Rachel (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm definitely watching the episode tonight! Mini Horse looks so cute all dolled up. I can't wait to see how he does!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2008)

My personal faverite episode is the one with the time travel machine, the guy that "invented" it is nuts




. But when big trys it out as a stripper, hmm that one may be hard to top LOL.

Okay i will be tuned in, i almost forgot about it.

Just checked the guide, yep, 10:30 tonight


----------



## Leeana (Jan 22, 2008)

Its on, they even clipped mini horse ..i am impressed


----------



## hrselvr728 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hahaha, that was hilarious.

Man I hope my horse isn't "ghetto" when I go to my first show....


----------



## wildoak (Jan 22, 2008)

I just watched it - have to admit I've never heard of them, my daughter called and told me it was on. Guess I'm showing my age but I don't think it will be on my regular line up of shows LOL. I cringed all the way through the show at the things they did.

Jan


----------



## Rachel (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought the episode was very cute! I think it's pretty obvious they really love that horse.

How they got away with Mini Horse spending the night in the hotel is beyond me! I would so do that if I knew we wouldn't get kicked out haha!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 22, 2008)

I had DVRd it and just watched it. It was adorable! I've been a R and B fan for a long time - I even have seasons 1 and 2 on DVD! I know, I know.

I think they actually care about that horse and they try very hard to do the right thing while having fun!


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 23, 2008)

this is freaking funny, and this little horse is a little sh-t. ha ha ha ha he is kicking the crap out of them, just back from the trainers?? who trained this horse??? i am falling out of my chair laughing, have never seen this show, but my daughter knew all about it. oh my, he is in the back of this suv with the bulldog.. ha ha ha now this horse is running loose on the beach, it is gonna take them weeks to get to the show. oh no, dont tell me they are going to overnight with this mini in the hotel room!!! ha ha ha ha. mud n weiners, ha ha ha, now I have heard it all, the mud is coming out of the bath, he cant get all the way in. ha ha ha. i hope this is over soon, I cannot breathe I am laughing sooo hard. my cats are looking at me like I have lost it. we have to get ahold of these guys and get them to Nationals or World, they would be a hoot!!! ha ha ah, they are B Dazzled !! Gotta givem a 10 for trying!!!!! I am hooping and hollaring for them !!!! What a Hip Hop Horse !!!!

see it at www.RobandBig.mtv.com


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Jan 23, 2008)

Watching it right now





They have Mini Horse loose in a hotel room?











He's an ornery little colt, isn't he?

What makes this show so great is that they are completely open to trying new things... anything that might be fun. Doesn't matter if it doesn't fit the norm. They just go for it and see what happens. Plus it's focused on the positive rather than negative like most shows.

Daryl


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 23, 2008)

hahahaha I was in there 3 times!!!!!! I was sitting at a bench table in the background while they are registering



It was a very cute episode! And mini horse is so cute


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2008)

I woke up at 2:30am and couldn't fall back asleep! So I watched a few episodes of that show (never had seen it before but it's funny!). The one I watched last was the mini horse show one hoping H would be awake to watch with me and he was. We both laughed a lot!!! It cut off right before the end so I didn't see if they got their ribbon??? But, I told TIVO to get it and the show right after it when it re-airs today so I can see if they got their ribbon





PS that little horse is just a tiny bit food agressive, huh? I know I shouldn't, but the thing I laughed the most over, and clicked rewind a few times, was when he kicked Rob!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 23, 2008)

wildoak said:


> I cringed all the way through the show at the things they did.


Ditto.

Leaving their critters with a random someone to go off and do something else is just so responsible of them.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 23, 2008)

I am sure they are responsible. They have a camera crew and entourage following them. I am sure the dog and horse were well take care of.

It was a fun show. I liked when mini was dropped and they were telling him to put it away, critiquing it! Awesome!

Who was the lady that told them then needed to clean up mini to show?


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 23, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> I am sure they are responsible. They have a camera crew and entourage following them. I am sure the dog and horse were well take care of.


Its not just the "taken care of" part of it.

Its the responsibility factor.

_(My opinion here which may vary from others and that's a-ok.)_

I just don't feel this reads well to the general public.

Having been filmed a couple times _(Animal Planet's show That's My Baby & a short called Dog People which aired on PBS)_ we are familiar with having camera crews along for the ride.

To me its like shirking responsibility. Hey watch my kid will ya?

Sure they had a low probability of being mistreated or stolen however what if an accident would have occured.

It just doesn't sit well with me... especially since they have a rambuncious lil gelding.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 23, 2008)

I've seen Rob and Big but it was a while ago...then there was no mini horse so I'm kinda out of the loop here but will say...



> Its not just the "taken care of" part of it.Its the responsibility factor.
> 
> (My opinion here which may vary from others and that's a-ok.)
> 
> I just don't feel this reads well to the general public.


we are talking MTV here...it's not CNN...


----------



## wildoak (Jan 23, 2008)

> we are talking MTV here...it's not CNN...


Yep, to each his own LOL......guess I'm not an MTV fan. I know it was for tv and they had a crew with them, not exactly "reality"



but just pointless to me.

(Geez that sounds old, as I read it - I love comedy & do have a sense of humor, maybe just a little skewed since I've had the flu for a week....nothing is funny.



)

Jan


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 23, 2008)

I cracked up most of the show!!

I loved when he kicked Rob!!

Also when Rob said his stuff was crusty and Big says thats his business!!

Robs outfit was hilarious!! Big said I take this seriously!! BDazzled!

I loved when they said liberty, they can run and buck and that would be perfect for our Mini!!

He has been a pill on all the shows, at least they gelded him finally! Plus they say he doesnt stay with Rob and Big all the time he stays somewhere else. I dont think they spend much time with him(not abusive) so he acts kinda bad alot!! He doesnt look to either of them as his leader...


----------



## mininik (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought the show was funny.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is a Rob & Big 'mini horse' tshirt i found on ebay ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROB-AND-BIG-AWS-MINI-H...bayphotohosting

Its cute





Tonight on MTV at 12:00 is a rerun of the show


----------



## Alex (Jan 25, 2008)

Overall, I thought the whole thing was quite funny!


----------

